# Lab results....still frustrating



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Well I got some of my lab results printed out for me but there are some missing. I am disappointed in how little testing was done. I think when I go in on the 11th for my next appointment I will ask for a referral to an endo since my old one retired. Here are the ONLY 2 thyroid labs that were done

Free T4-0.7 range 0.5-1.3
TSH-2.64 range 0.34-5.60

Vit D-10.7 range 30-60
Vit B 12-262 range >200

Everything else they tested (cholesterol panel, CBC and diff) were all normal. I was given 50,000 IU of Vit D to take once a week and I just started taking a supplement that has 1,200 mg of calcium with 800 IU of vit D per day as recommended. I also have to go in for a vitamin B 12 shot once a week for a month and take a daily 2000 mcg supplement in order to fight fatigue and pica (ice almost 8 lbs a day). I also take Klonopin for restless leg syndrome and am trying to get approved through a patient assistance program for Cymbalta for depression and pain as my states public healthcare program will not pay for it.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Your Free T4 is VERY low and your TSH is a bit elevated. Both in range, but you can still be in range and feel like crap. The doc should have also ran a Free T3 and an antibodies test.


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

I have asked 2 nurse practitioners, an endo and an ENT for thyroid antibody testing and all 4 refused to order it. I agree that she should have ordered the free T3 and am shocked and dismayed that she didn't. I think I am also going to ask for an ANA since they are trying to blame my symptoms on anything and everything except my thyroid. Apparently my enlarged thyroid is of no concern to any of these providers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wickets_mommy said:


> Well I got some of my lab results printed out for me but there are some missing. I am disappointed in how little testing was done. I think when I go in on the 11th for my next appointment I will ask for a referral to an endo since my old one retired. Here are the ONLY 2 thyroid labs that were done
> 
> Free T4-0.7 range 0.5-1.3
> TSH-2.64 range 0.34-5.60
> ...


They need to run antibodies' tests. What a shame this is. Your numbers for thyroid can look good yet you can be sick as all get out. You know this.

I know you don't feel well but I can only urge you to muster the strength to keep on fighting the system.

Pica is usually caused by low ferritin. Have you had this test? And then you see, most of us w/thyroid disease do in fact have low ferritin. It's all tied in.

Do a "Google" for pica and thyroid disease


----------



## kimberllee (May 20, 2011)

your vit d is far too low in my opinion. especially if you're heavily supplemented at 50,000 units. that should signal a red flag to the dr's of why. did they chek your calcium and iron?

have they looked into celiac disease???


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Andros my ferritin was tested and I don't have the results in front of me (I guess that page didn't print off) but was told it was well within normal limits.

my calcium was 9.9 range 8.5-10.5

The vitamin D and B12 deficiencies were just discovered through these labs and I just started supplementation. I go back in on the 11th and I will mention celiac and I already have orders for further testing in June to retest all vitamin and mineral levels. I will also be pushing for retesting of the thyroid and again I will be pushing for antibodies....


----------

